# BYU Predictions for the 2009 season!



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well as promised here are my predictions for my beloved cougs this year. After having to take my foot out of my mouth on several occasions last year I'm going to try and attempt this with a little lighter shade of blue in my glasses and be a little more realistic with my expectations.

Bottom line I see the cougs with their 4th consecutive 10 win season. I think they will loose somewhat convincingly to the Sooners in Texas the first game of the year. The cougs will roll Tulane in the their second game and then will beat the Seminoles in Provo in their third game of the year putting them and 2-1. I think the cougs will be ranked in the top 20 after beating Florida State. In their fourth game the cougs will beat CSU in Provo with no problems moving to 3-1. Fifth game of the year and taking a step out of conference play they will throttle Utah State in Provo moving their record to 4-1. Sixth game of the year is going to be a little closer than people think with my cougs pulling out a relatively close game in Vegas against UNLV while improving their record to 5-1. Seventh game of the year the cougs handle Sand Diego State in Cali moving to 6-1. Well even though I think this may possibly in fact be TCU's year to crash the BCS I'm just not convinced enough that it's not my cougs year either so my blue glasses have gotten a little darker while writing this and I just can't give them the nod over my cougs in Provo at LES. I believe both BYU and TCU will be ranked in the top 15 when they meet in Provo. My cougs will pull out a close victory with the cougars much improved defense from a year ago keeping the TCU offense from scoring enough points in LES to win the game moving the cougs to 7-1 and on the verge of cracking the top 10. The cougs will go on and beat Wyoming, New Mexico and Air Force putting them at 10-1 and moving them into a top 10 ranking going into the Utah game. I then have the cougs beating the Utes rather convincingly moving them to 11-1 and becoming the first non BCS team to bust the BCS with 1 loss on their record. With the new rules going into effect this year for the Rose Bowl making it possible for someone other then a Big 10 team to be represented, I have my cougs adding onto their awesome history and resume a Rose Bowl birth. Due to the fact USC will be playing for the National Championship, my cougs will play Oregon and will win a close one capping off another historical season for BYU and the Mountain West Conference with a 12-1 record and a top 5 ranking! 

LMAO, this is for all of you suckers out there that believed I had made some good strides and learned a valuable lesson from last year in regards to taking off my dark blue colored glasses and being realistic! NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! This is the cougs year! Bring on the Rose Bowl baby!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Well as promised here are my predictions for my beloved cougs this year. After having to take my foot out of my mouth on several occasions last year I'm going to try and attempt this with a little lighter shade of blue in my glasses and be a little more realistic with my expectations.
> 
> Bottom line I see the cougs with their 4th consecutive 10 win season. I think they will loose somewhat convincingly to the Sooners in Texas the first game of the year. The cougs will roll Tulane in the their second game *and then will beat the Seminoles in Provo in their third game of the year putting them and 2-1. I think the cougs will be ranked in the top 20 after beating Florida State. * In their fourth game the cougs will beat CSU in Provo with no problems moving to 3-1. Fifth game of the year and taking a step out of conference play they will throttle Utah State in Provo moving their record to 4-1. Sixth game of the year is going to be a little closer than people think with my cougs pulling out a relatively close game in Vegas against UNLV while improving their record to 5-1. Seventh game of the year the cougs handle Sand Diego State in Cali moving to 6-1. Well even though I think this may possibly in fact be TCU's year to crash the BCS I'm just not convinced enough that it's not my cougs year either so my blue glasses have gotten a little darker while writing this and I just can't give them the nod over my cougs in Provo at LES. I believe both BYU and TCU will be ranked in the top 15 when they meet in Provo. My cougs will pull out a close victory with the cougars much improved defense from a year ago keeping the TCU offense from scoring enough points in LES to win the game moving the cougs to 7-1 and on the verge of cracking the top 10. The cougs will go on and beat Wyoming, New Mexico and Air Force putting them at 10-1 and moving them into a top 10 ranking going into the Utah game. I then have the cougs beating the Utes rather convincingly moving them to 11-1 and becoming the first non BCS team to bust the BCS with 1 loss on their record. With the new rules going into effect this year for the Rose Bowl making it possible for someone other then a Big 10 team to be represented, I have my cougs adding onto their awesome history and resume a Rose Bowl birth. Due to the fact USC will be playing for the National Championship, my cougs will play Oregon and will win a close one capping off another historical season for BYU and the Mountain West Conference with a 12-1 record and a top 5 ranking!
> 
> LMAO, this is for all of you suckers out there that believed I had made some good strides and learned a valuable lesson from last year in regards to taking off my dark blue colored glasses and being realistic! NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! This is the cougs year! Bring on the Rose Bowl baby!


They should stay in the top 20 even with a loss to OU, I believe they are in the top 15 in a few polls right now. I know on my xbox game they are ranked like 14th lol! Really the FSU game is huge for BYU and the conference as a whole. They *can't* lose that game at home. In my mind that game will make or break the whole season for them. They could be flying high and running on emotion the rest of the season if they win that game. FSU will be ranked in that game, I would bet money on it. But, if the lose that game it could do the complete opposite. I will be cheering for them, sounds funny to say, and it will be hard for me this season to not cheer against them, but I am over it. Utah has done enough lately for me to not be bitter towards the Y anymore.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> They should stay in the top 20 even with a loss to OU, I believe they are in the top 15 in a few polls right now. I know on my xbox game they are ranked like 14th lol! Really the FSU game is huge for BYU and the conference as a whole. They *can't* lose that game at home. In my mind that game will make or break the whole season for them. They could be flying high and running on emotion the rest of the season if they win that game. FSU will be ranked in that game, I would bet money on it. But, if the lose that game it could do the complete opposite. I will be cheering for them, sounds funny to say, and it will be hard for me this season to not cheer against them, but I am over it. Utah has done enough lately for me to not be bitter towards the Y anymore.


Welcome to adulthood. It is a sign of maturity to not get joy out of someone else's pain. I am surprised at how many Ute fans still have the little brother attitude that they are only U fans as the best team that is not the Y. I always cheer for the U except for one game a year.
I will go with 10 wins with losses to OU, TCU and ???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well said HUGE. (go blue)

I cheered for the U once. It lasted 12 seconds then I threw up in my mouth.

I agree with UM's assertion, though I think the OU game will be surprisingly close.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Well said HUGE. (go blue)
> 
> I cheered for the U once. It lasted 12 seconds then I threw up in my mouth.
> 
> I agree with UM's assertion, *though I think the OU game will be surprisingly close*.


I also think this could end up being the case, however, due to the fact I promised to where my lighter shade of blue glasses at the begining of my prediction I figured I better error on the side of caution and try to keep from loosing that half of a sliver of credability that I came through last season with, LOL!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, I thought you were all done with the pain meds and back on the mend....obviously not. 

The only way that this game will be within 2 or 3 is if the 2 or three we are talking about is touchdowns. I have absolutely 0 doubt that this game will be an epic beating, coming off a BCS championship game, OU virtually at home with a 70-80% fan base AND most importantly a MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better team at every position.

I will be sitting in the Y coaches section wearing blue/white (dallas cowboys  ), I just don't see this ending up with a Y win.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Better at EVERY position? Do you really believe that? Not even the OU coaches agree with that. Most yes, all hell no!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> *Wow, I thought you were all done with the pain meds and back on the mend....obviously not. *
> The only way that this game will be within 2 or 3 is if the 2 or three we are talking about is touchdowns. I have absolutely 0 doubt that this game will be an epic beating, coming off a BCS championship game, OU virtually at home with a 70-80% fan base AND most importantly a MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better team at every position.
> 
> I will be sitting in the Y coaches section wearing blue/white (dallas cowboys  ), I just don't see this ending up with a Y win.


LMAO :rotfl: , I must admitt man that is freaking hilarious, I've been cracking up for the last 5 minutes!. Well honestly even though I really am on the mend, I will never trade in my dark blue glasses. :lol: 8) Oh and by the way you may be shocked to know who I have playing in the National Championship game against SC. That's right, I think this is the Longhorns year. With Colt deciding to come back for his senior year I believe they will have another epic National Championship game with SC and the horns will come out of it victorious when it's all said and done. I might also add that I believe Colt will win the Heisman to go along with his National Championship! As much as saying this makes me want to throw up in my mouth right now I think there is a very good chance that this will end up being the case. And just so we make this very clear, if my prediction with respect to the horns and my cougs does end up taking place and you end up attending the freaking Rose Bowl and watching my cougs take it to those pansies from Oregon and you also get to attend and watch the horns win a championship I will really hate you! -)O(- :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Well honestly even though I really am on the mend, I will never trade in my dark blue glasses.


Glad to hear it. When the horns make it into a BCS game I will be there for sure.

I really would like to see the MW do well and keep the buzz going, it makes for really interesting local football. This year though, I just don't see the cougs doing that well, like I said before I think they have three losses in TCU, OU and FSU. Utah doesn't look like it will be an easy win either. This seriously could be a 3-4 loss season, and if they loose to OU (even a close game) they won't need to worry about sniffing the roses.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One correction UintaMan, if USC goes to the BCS Championship game opening a spot in the Rose Bowl for BYU, I would believe it would be the Big Ten Champs that they would play not Oregon.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Better at EVERY position? Do you really believe that? Not even the OU coaches agree with that. Most yes, all hell no!


I really meant better offense, defense and special teams. You could argue that the offense is or isn't better but the other two are not even a question.

Player by player the advantage still goes to OU, one of the few exceptions would be the Y's usually stellar line and TE. OU's secondary compared to ANY BYU secondary.....not even close.

I miss this time of year Pro, I can't wait.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad you admitted you were wrong. :wink: :mrgreen: 

I am almost as excited for football to get started as I am for the hunts to get under way!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Let's temper this years expectations with a very very grim reality:

This years team hasn't made huge strides to improve some of last years deficiencies, with that said last years team still finished 10-2.

Two of those losses came from two of the only three teams they played with winning records. 

Last years opponents combined regular season record was 34-63 and this years schedule appears to be much tougher. Starting with a one loss OU team on the road and then two weeks later a 9-4 FSU team that shouldn't be over looked anywhere they play. 

Tulane should be an easy win as they finished 2-10, but last year you went to Wa to play a horrible team that ended the season without a win and you still only won by a single point on a questionable call....hey just saying it could happen. (seriously who could root for a team that is THAT bad?)

TCU is the class of the conference and you have them at home this year, but if last years game is any indication it won't matter where you play them. 

The Utes will be coming into your house and to be honest with you I think it will end up in a blue win and your millionth straight bid to a vegas bowl. 

** I did not take into account the records of your two non-D1 opponents, although you did still get credit for beating them.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> One correction UintaMan, if USC goes to the BCS Championship game opening a spot in the Rose Bowl for BYU, I would believe it would be the Big Ten Champs that they would play not Oregon.


Thanks for pointing that out pro, even better man, how does a BYU vs Penn State Rose Bowl sound? I'm bying my tickets right now, anyone know where I can get them from? Oh man now that is something to talk about right there! Screw the ducks, bring on the Nittany Lions baby!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Let's temper this years expectations with a very very grim reality:
> 
> This years team hasn't made huge strides to improve some of last years deficiencies, with that said last years team still finished 10-2.
> 
> ...


Come on man, I can't believe it only took one post for me to realize why I can't stand you, lol!

If I remember right the past 3 times BYU and TCU have meat up it went something like this: 3 years ago BYU went into Fort Worth and beat a much more talented and higher ranked TCU team fairly easy. Then two years ago TCU beat BYU in Provo with the score being something like 51-50 in overtime. Last year we all know what happened, however, quite honestly that means nothing to me in regards to this year. TCU is going to be the most talented team on the field as well as the higher ranked but as previous years have shown it in no way shape or form means that they are going to win the game!

Oh and just to make sure I have your logic right again this year before we get too carried away here. So you are saying that because I believe we will beat FSU in Provo that I am overlooking them? Are you telling me that you believe that A BYU team is not capable of beating a program like FSU? Oh **** see what you went and made me do! I'm running late to my own sisters wedding, I'm out and probably in the dog house!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's temper this years expectations with a very very grim reality:
> ...


So last year doesn't count because you didn't like the results, but you can use the other years. I see how it works, just throw out the ****ty numbers. :wink: :lol: I see what you are saying, kind of like the Utah vs. BYU game, you never know what is going to happen, I just had to give you a hard time. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

kind of like the dissonant manipulation of creating a thread that only takes the last 10 years into account?

Typical ute fan intelligence.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Come on man, I can't believe it only took one post for me to realize why I can't stand you, lol!


Ya...logic and statistics brought in to support an argument is rather annoying. 



UintaMan said:


> So you are saying that because I believe we will beat FSU in Provo that I am overlooking them? Are you telling me that you believe that A BYU team is not capable of beating a program like FSU?


No that's not what I'm saying, what I am saying and what I said was BYU's losses have historically come from teams with winning records. FSU will almost certainly end the year with one, I mentioned it was because they (the fans) often act like playing at home is enough to make up for a predictable offense and a speed deficient defense. I certainly do think they are capable of being FSU in LES, I just don't think it will be an easy game.

Have fun at the wedding


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> kind of like the dissonant manipulation of creating a thread that only takes the last 10 years into account?
> 
> Typical ute fan intelligence.


I know you have a hard time keeping up, but the title of the article and thread was the last decade. Cougs were a much more dominate team in the decade before that. I will try and slow it down for a few of the cougar fans with a few less Chromosomes than the rest of us. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: It is alright God still loves you. 8)


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> kind of like the dissonant manipulation of creating a thread that only takes the last 10 years into account?
> 
> Typical ute fan intelligence.


You could take into account the entire history of the series where Utah leads 50-30-4???

Seriously...

It was 1942 before you won a game, 0-17-4 until that point.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

jahan said:


> I will try and slow it down for a few of the cougar fans with a few less Chromosomes than the rest of us. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: It is alright God still loves you. 8)


Isn't it usually more chromosomes that causes the aforementioned issue?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I will try and slow it down for a few of the cougar fans with a few less Chromosomes than the rest of us. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: It is alright God still loves you. 8)
> ...


For our closet BYU lover, I see what you are trying to say, but it is possible to have less than 46 chromosomes. Most abnormalities come from too many chromosomes, which is what you are hinting at. So too make you feel better I can change it to too many chromosomes, but the fact is most Cougar fans will not understand what the hell we are talking about anyways. :mrgreen:

"A person with only one sex chromosome, an X, will be a female with Turner syndrome, 
perhaps the mildest of all the chromosome abnormalities. We describe her chromosomes 
as 45,X (meaning that each cell contains 45 chromosomes, including one X chromosome)."
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/mole00/mole00478.htm

P.S. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> kind of like the dissonant manipulation of creating a thread that only takes the last 10 years into account?
> 
> Typical ute fan intelligence.


Really why would you want to go back any farther that that? It is really irrelevant what happened 20 years ago. Yeah, Utah was not good back then, but when you are discussing how a program is doing and how they have built a quality program you only need to go back 5 - 10 years. To tell you the truth, BYU has also built a good program, but I would only look back to when Bronco came on to judge there program, not 20 years ago. The one thing Utah has over BYU though since Bronco came on is bowl wins, but I think they will get there.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Also shows the intelligence of you, all that post was for was to show a article that said Utah had the 10th best program in the last 10 years. A ute fan didn't come up with that. You a little jealous or what :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be silly. 

I would be willing to speculate that an overwhelming majority of Ute fans had mothers addicted to drugs or alcohol while they were pregnant. I have pondered and prayed and this is the only lgical explanation that the lord has given me. 

Again, I give kudos to the U of U staff and admin for giving once incarcerated and prop 48 kids a chance to play football. Gotta love the corn rows. 

Thugs need a chance every now and again. The philanthropic energy almost brings me to tears.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> I would be willing to speculate that an overwhelming majority of Ute fans had mothers addicted to drugs or alcohol while they were pregnant. I have pondered and prayed and this is the only lgical explanation that the lord has given me.
> 
> ...


 -Ov- -Ov- -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Come on man, I can't believe it only took one post for me to realize why I can't stand you, lol!
> ...


Hell ya boys I'm back from the wedding. Thank the good lord that my sister ended up being late to her own wedding-LMAO- it sure as heck saved my butt. We all had bets going that she was going to pull the runaway bride trick out of the bag and not show up. You guys will love this, I hadn't met her husband till the wedding today and it turns out he's a season ticket holder and a die hard BYU fan. I love the guy already! As my wife and I were leaving the wedding she said this was so awesome we should get married again, without thinking before I opened my big mouth I said the following to her: I already made that mistake once I'm sure as heck not going to make that mistake again, LMAO. Anyone have some material they can lend me so I can make a nice big dog house?


----------

